# Hedgehog Tattoo?



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey all,

I am turning 18 soon and I had the greatest idea for a starting tattoo! I was thinking that I would get a cute tattoo to represent my most favorite hedgehog in the world, my sweet little Chocolate. 

I wanted to maybe get his footprints or a nice picture of him with his name and his birth date and a little poem or something with it. Of course when he passes I will add to the tattoo for when he passed. (I hope it's not soon!)

Tell me what you think and If you have any other ideas.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I want to get a hedgehog tattoo also!  I'm totally stumped if I want a portrait or just like a little outline of a hedgie. 
Defiantly post pictures when you get it!!! =D 
I love the foot print idea. I was also thinking of adding that considering I want to get my dogs foot print also. (I've had him since I was 3.)
First I recommend figuring out where you want it then add from there if you want to add all the stuff like a poem and a dob/dod ^-^


----------



## Emaline (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh my gosh. I thought I knew what I wanted (a bird and bird cage with the words "The one that got away") but now I'm enticed with the idea of hedgie foot prints on my collar bone! ^,^


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

A tattoo to remember a beloved pet always sounds like a good idea to me.  I have a tattoo planned that has a hedgehog in it as well - I'm going to do a circle representing my favorite animals. A small hedgie (just plain black, no detail since it'll be pretty small, I hope), a cat paw print, a dog paw print, a horseshoe, and a bird feather.


----------



## Pokey (Aug 21, 2011)

That's a great idea, I also plan on getting a small hedgehog tattoo but with my cat and my dog as well. Something along the lines of all my animals walking across my ribcage. They will all be pretty small and blacked with no detail except for their eyes so it looks pretty basic, but still looks unique. Post pictures when you get it done! 


I see lillysmommy has a similar idea! LOL :lol:


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I'm getting the boys foot prints on my foot next month.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The tattoo in the picture is not mine and I don't remember whose it is. I think it is someone on HWS. I saved the picture because it is incredibly well done.


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you guys for the great ideas and tips! I am very surprised on how many actaully posted. . I turn 18 on the 23rd so anytime after that I will be going for something. I will be sure to post a picture after it is done. . Thank you so much!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

From bad tattoo experience:
1.) Check the artwork of the artist you want before anything else!
2.) Shop around-- Though you often get what you pay for. This will be there FOREVER- Don't be afraid to shell out the money for a quality piece.
3.) The artists will often draw you a sketch of what you want for free (at least in my area). Find an artist that shares your vision!! 

I love getting/having tattoos and I want more (have 6 already) but I am waiting and saving and re-thinking/re-designing everything!! 

Congrats on your early birthday and I hope you get something you love! I will get a hedge tattoo eventually, but it is going to be a while!


----------



## rockluvlife (Nov 13, 2011)

It would be awesome if you got like a mini outline or mini hedgehog behind your ear, those types always look cool.


----------



## pitbullgirl101 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have been wanting a tat for a LONG time since I was around 13 and now I am 19 so its been a while... and I really want a hedgie somwhow someway someday!! LOL 

My boyfriend has 11 and he is not too keen on me gettin one....he wants me too look decent and not like him!?!?!?! Crazy but who knows I may get one.... LOl



its an awesome Idea just deff see art work they have done before FIRST!! make sure you like it and not just a picture or two I mean like a book or something... and look at the details and things... this would be a good time to be picky! LOL He got one and he hates it but it was his fault for lettin the guy do it...


Good Luck and please POST PICTURES!!!


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your great advice. . I will definatey take all of it into consideration!


----------

